
A Graph Processing System (2011) - Lerato
http://infolab.stanford.edu/gps/
======
alpatters
I'm surprised they do not reference GraphLab from Carnegie Mellon,
[http://graphlab.org/projects/index.html](http://graphlab.org/projects/index.html)
It's built for the same purpose and has been around for a number of years. The
core is in C++ with python bindings. It has quite a few ready made
applications built on top of it as well.

~~~
espeed
They reference GraphX
([http://amplab.github.io/graphx/](http://amplab.github.io/graphx/)). GraphX
is essentially GraphLab built on Spark, and the GraphX project lead is Joey
Gonzalez
([https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/author/jegonzal/](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/author/jegonzal/)),
the creator of GraphLab.

------
bjerun
Unfortunately, the link to the Green-Marl compiler "paper from CGO 2014" is
broken. Anyone knows where to find this?

~~~
daureg
Could it be this one?
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2544137.2544162](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2544137.2544162)

~~~
Lerato
COuld be. But you have to buy it. I must say I do not like to pay for research
articles.

~~~
bjerun
There is also this PPT [http://cgo.org/cgo2014/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/Simplifyin...](http://cgo.org/cgo2014/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/Simplifying_Scalable_Graph_Processing.pps)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Kind of interesting they didn't mention graphlab at all.

------
thathonkey
Really, GPS is what you're going to call it? That is a bad idea for a bunch of
reasons, mostly practical (GPS already means Global Positioning System to just
about every American and search engine, etc.)

~~~
bigtones
I agree, worst acronym name ever for a graphing system.

------
jjgreen
Look impressive, but 'GPS'? That'll be handy for google searches.

~~~
willis77
One of the things I despise about academia is the need (and sometimes the
arrogance to) give every project/idea/framework, no matter its size or
importance, some silly acronym.

~~~
dbenhur
This is a people thing, not an academia thing.

------
dang
We took "GPS" out of the title to mitigate an impending bikeshed avalanche.

